# Scan for wireless networks finds none



## hugodotrb (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm totally new to FreeBSD. I've been using Linux for over 6 years, and exclusively for 2, so I'm not afraid of being on the command line, it's just a bit different.

I'm trying to connect to my house's WPA2 wireless network. The kernel finds my wireless usb dongle, but when it scans for networks it returns nothing. I scanned in the install and also after reboot by typing


```
$ ifconfig wlan0 up scan
```

Both attempts don't find anything. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2014)

Is the access point using a so-called "hidden" SSID?

I've always used `ifconfig wlan0 up list scan`.  Even after checking the ifconfig(8) man page, I'm still not clear on the difference.


----------



## hugodotrb (Apr 13, 2014)

The access point is hidden. I tried again using your suggestion instead. wlan0 doesn't exist, it's run0 instead. So I used
`ifconfig run0 up list scan`
and it said it loaded the proper firmware but it said it wasn't able to get scan results.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 13, 2014)

No, it needs wlan0.  See Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD.

And to repeat from other messages, "hidden" SSIDs are not really hidden.  But they do make it harder to get wireless working.


----------



## hugodotrb (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sorry I meant to say it isn't hidden. It shows up when other devices in range scan. It was a long night when I typed that.


----------



## scottro (Apr 13, 2014)

Going by the handbook, one first creates a wireless device, e.g., wlan0 from the existing wireless card.  

`ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev run0`

That might enable you to scan.  See run(4) and the handbook page at 
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ne ... eless.html


----------

